# Geoff Taylor



## Mark Robson (Nov 16, 2004)

I must admit that it was with great excitement that I recently commissioned Geoff to produce the artwork for the new covers of my Darkweaver Legacy series. I have always loved his fantasy book cover artwork and also have a common interest in his fascination with wolves, so his wildlife paintings were also of interest.

I'll put a link into this thread when the artwork for the new cover versions of my books becomes available to view. I've already seen the proofs and I think they are stunning. 

http://www.geofftaylor.btinternet.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah...he did the Jean M Auel books - familiar with them via my partner. 

Sounds like you've chosen to put a lot of money into having a good presentation.


----------



## Mark Robson (Nov 17, 2004)

Actually, his prices were surprisingly reasonable.  If I had gone for wrap around covers like a lot of the work he does, then it would have been more, but even then it would not have been outrageous.   Had I realised this when I first published, then I would have seriously considered him even then.  I don't regret using Ray Webb, though, as we both learned a lot through working together.  It also limited my risk more at the time.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 17, 2004)

Good call, actually - and definitely something people in self-publishing and small press can consider.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 22, 2005)

I've posted this in my Author board, but Geoff deserves the credit for this fantastic work, so l thought I'd put it here as well.  (Besides, more people might see it this way and be tempted to buy my books!  Ever the shameless self promoter!!)


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 22, 2005)

And Book 2.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 22, 2005)

And Book 3 - the image should be familiar!


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 22, 2005)

And finally, Book 4.  If you ever browse here, Geoff - hat's off to you.  They're great.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow!
It appears I already have quite a few of Geoff's work from the Eddings, Fiest, May & Auel books he's done. Talk about a varied & prolific artist - he's even done a lot of GW stuff


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for the link, I really enjoyed browsing his work.
I have always loved feists book covers and now I know where 2 find them online 
Thanks again
xxxkyexxx


----------



## don sky (Jul 29, 2005)

Massive art, that is! Hats off to Geoff! Totally dig the Katherine Kerr illustrations!


----------



## Mark Robson (Sep 9, 2005)

Glad you all liked these covers.  I thought I'd post this link here as well, as it is Geoff's latest effort on my behalf - the cover to Imperial Spy is now up on amazon.  I don't have a digital image myself to post yet, but will rectify that shortly so that I can get it up on my own website.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/141690185X/qid%3D1122465249/sr%3D1-14/ref%3Dsr%5F1%5F0%5F14/026-9623040-1545248


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice. I like the Dragon motif forming part of the words especially


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Robson said:
			
		

> Glad you all liked these covers. I thought I'd post this link here as well, as it is Geoff's latest effort on my behalf - the cover to Imperial Spy is now up on amazon. I don't have a digital image myself to post yet, but will rectify that shortly so that I can get it up on my own website.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/141690185X/qid%3D1122465249/sr%3D1-14/ref%3Dsr%5F1%5F0%5F14/026-9623040-1545248


 
Thanks for the link, Mark.  Geoff certainly does brilliant covers.  
I agree with WS's statement about the dragon forming part of the word.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 11, 2005)

Those covers are absolutely awesome I like the one for "The Forging of the Sword" the most.

You've chosen well, young padawan


----------



## Alicia (Sep 17, 2005)

Great work!  I have a personal fondness for wolves and I particularly love your B&Ws of the wolves.  Awesome!


----------



## Mark Robson (Sep 17, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Those covers are absolutely awesome I like the one for "The Forging of the Sword" the most.
> 
> You've chosen well, young padawan


 
Whoever said 'Never judge a book by its cover' obviously didn't tell it thousands of people across the UK!    Sales have gone ballistic since the launch of these new cover versions of The Darkweaver Legacy.  I sold more copies in the first month after the re-launch than I did in my first two years with the old versions.  I guess that should prove a point about choice of artist to anyone considering self publishing out there.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 18, 2005)

Great news, and not honestly a suprise Congrats Mark!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 22, 2005)

Went into Waterstones today, they had the whole series there, with the new covers. Look awesome IRL Gonna buy them too, I think, the first one is signed


----------



## Mark Robson (Sep 22, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Went into Waterstones today, they had the whole series there, with the new covers. Look awesome IRL Gonna buy them too, I think, the first one is signed


 
Nice to hear, Cal.  I look forward to seeing your thoughts on them.


----------

